# MAC Drivers for EDUP Wireless USB Adapter



## judhop (Jul 9, 2010)

Just rec'd this wireless adapter which states it works with a MAC, however, there are no MAC drivers included. Anyone know where to get them?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you plugged it in your Mac and see if it works? Mac wireless adaptors generally use Apple's AirPort software and drivers.


----------

